# Android app: "We cannot find this program in this DVR."



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I've just installed the Tivo app on my android device (unrooted Nexus 4) and most things seem to work correctly. However, when trying to stream many older recordings from my Roamio Plus I receive the following message:

"We cannot find this program in this DVR. Please check it again on your other DVRs."

All the programs which generate an error on the android play correctly on either the Plus itself or a remote Mini.

Has anyone else seen this behavior?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, with one program that was transferred to my Roamio from my old Premiere XL4. I assumed that since the program was not "native" to the Roamio, there was an issue. Since it was just one program, and I only tried it in order to test out streaming on Android, I didn't give it much further thought.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

After further investigation, my results match with Megamind's observation.

The recordings that are unavailable to the Android app are those which were either TTG'd or MRV'd from other sources.

This failure is not fatal to my enjoyment of the Android app, though the error message could probably be more descriptive.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I have this problem too. My house is a mix of S3, S2 and Premier. So for me it is a big problem. Most shows I want to stream are recored on other boxes and transfered to the Premier.


----------

